# New Pics of the MChi Crew



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Marley is 13 weeks now & growing like a weed. He is now 3 1/2lbs & his ears are slowly going up. They've very weird & "foldy"...so I'm not 100% convinced they'll be perky perky but we're still holding hope. LOL He is a spit fire of a thing though - reminds me a bit of the Marley we all know....just not as destructive thank goodness.  Everyone is getting along great though. The two older boys can be a bit impatient on occasion & give a growl or show a bit of teeth when Marley is wanting to play & they're busy relaxing. No major problems though and otherwise they all play great -he really fits in perfectly!




























"ahhh, cold feet!"


----------



## dinkydogs (Nov 29, 2009)

What beautiful little dogs you have ' you must be very proud 
:0)


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I love your phodography Heather! The pups are looking great. How much fun they were having in the snow! Brrrr! Definitely cold feet


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

MChis said:


>


OGM! i think my heart just skipped a beat! they both look just like my Pepsi 

are they from the same parents?


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am







with your chis.
The pics are just gorgeous.


----------



## Kayota (Nov 29, 2009)

Goodness, Marley and Matilda look like twins! LOL They are all gorgeous ^^


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Adorable. All of them!

What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What beauties! I was so excited when I saw that you were posting pictures.  YAY!

Brodysmom


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

My gosh those photos are amazing!! I love Marley's little quizzical face in one of them - you have beautiful dogs!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Kioana said:


> OGM! i think my heart just skipped a beat! they both look just like my Pepsi
> 
> are they from the same parents?


Awww - I'd love to see a pic of that Pepsi...do you happen to have one? I just love the blue tri's!! Marley & Matilda are not related actually. The only ones in my pack that are related are Marley & Maxwell & they only share a dad. Marleys mom was a steel blue with tan points sc & Maxies mom was a black sc with tan points. Matilda's dad was a blue spotted on white with tan points lc & her mom was a chocolate tri sc.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Quinn said:


> Adorable. All of them!
> 
> What kind of camera do you use?



I use a Canon Rebel XT. 


Thank you everyone for your comments - you are all too sweet!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

MChis said:


> Awww - I'd love to see a pic of that Pepsi...do you happen to have one? I just love the blue tri's!! Marley & Matilda are not related actually. The only ones in my pack that are related are Marley & Maxwell & they only share a dad. Marleys mom was a steel blue with tan points sc & Maxies mom was a black sc with tan points. Matilda's dad was a blue spotted on white with tan points lc & her mom was a chocolate tri sc.


yes i have some i'll dig some up


----------



## 4girlies (Dec 7, 2009)

ur babies r so adoriable!!! they look so well behaved!!!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Wowza you have so beautiful Chihuahuas!! I cant believe how much Marley and Matilda look alike. It blows my mind!


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

I love that next to last picture with the two that look alike! Great pictures, beautiful chi's!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh I love your babies so much!!!! And I love the way that camera take pics!!! It's like I want to reach out and touch them LOL!
Wow....well done


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

They're so gorgeous! And lil Marley has grown SO much since the last time you posted a pick of him, wow! And it goes without saying what an accomplished photographer you are!

Every photo is just perfect. THEY are so perfect! I loved looking at their pix! :love2:


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

what beautiful photos you take of such beautiful pups.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

MChis said:


> Awww - I'd love to see a pic of that Pepsi...do you happen to have one? I just love the blue tri's!! Marley & Matilda are not related actually. The only ones in my pack that are related are Marley & Maxwell & they only share a dad. Marleys mom was a steel blue with tan points sc & Maxies mom was a black sc with tan points. Matilda's dad was a blue spotted on white with tan points lc & her mom was a chocolate tri sc.



i posted here 
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=46540


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

luv all the close up face shots! very nice, and suck great posers!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

eee I cant believe how much Marley has grown! hes stunning!
beautiful pics as always xxx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG I love your pics. They are all just perfect little chi's! Fab!! x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Love your babies!
They are all so cute!!
Great pics too. x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

how cute!! x


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I can't get over how much Matilda and Marley look alike!!!!!!!!! It's like mum and pup. I can't believe they aren't related.


----------



## sue (Dec 6, 2009)

I cant get over how perfect your pictures always come out Heather! And your entire gang is just absolutely gorgeous!! They all such sweet and expressive faces!!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

beautiful pictures!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Heather, the babies are all adorable! I just love every one of them! Awesome pics, as usual! Love em!


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

I still cannot get over how beautiful your photos are! All you Chi's are gorgeous, and always look soooo happy and content. You must be soooo proud!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Radar_Love said:


> I still cannot get over how beautiful your photos are! All you Chi's are gorgeous, and always look soooo happy and content. You must be soooo proud!



omg your siggy is soooo cute


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

They are so cute and I can't beleive that them too aren't kin they look just alike.


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

Your bunch are just adorable!!! Is little Marley Matilda's baby by any chance? If not they look identical 

Love them all. SOOOO cute!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

FernChi4Me said:


> Your bunch are just adorable!!! Is little Marley Matilda's baby by any chance? If not they look identical


No, they aren't related at all. Funny hu? They do look just alike...aside from the different shape.


----------



## ~*~ Angela ~*~ (Nov 17, 2009)

OMG! Absolutely gorgeous babies!


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Your crew is just so cute!
Marley looks alot like Matilda.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

You have the cutest little Chi Crew! all too adorable.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

i love marley & Matilda! But there all lovely tho!!! i see you've had snow i wish wed get some  lol


----------

